# Food list for Scott's party (brnbser)



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i am bringing grilled chicken wings with ranch and carrots.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats it!!!!oke

Um, anyone like desert? I will pick something up!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

the wing and carrots with be fine Scott and no Mark, no one has said anything about dessert so that will be good too. Sorry guys, been busy all morning


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i got 60 wings on the big green egg right now!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a great time guys and of course be careful. I wish I was there but gotta be daddy tonight. Have a good time and drink one for me. Nevermind, I already have one. Happy new year to all.:letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

hey man, wish you could be here!! i'll look for ya in the spring!! have a good new years. i am driving over and we are taking a taxi home!


----------

